# USMB Members -- Read "rule tweaks" in Announcements.



## flacaltenn

New "Clean Start" Policy on Creating Threads
					

We always HAVE been a Discussion board.  We've always focused almost solely on getting thread topics to be discussed and not on arbitrary content issues.. STILL completely committed to the Free Speech thing.. But lately, the thread titles and Opening Posts have been giving Free Speech a bad...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Important that every member read this..  The actual Rules will be slightly modified before end of this week..


----------



## flacaltenn

*Bump this thread..  Nicely please..  Until noon Wed.. *


----------



## flacaltenn

bump


----------



## flacaltenn

Bump again


----------



## Baz Ares

flacaltenn said:


> New "Clean Start" Policy on Creating Threads
> 
> 
> We always HAVE been a Discussion board.  We've always focused almost solely on getting thread topics to be discussed and not on arbitrary content issues.. STILL completely committed to the Free Speech thing.. But lately, the thread titles and Opening Posts have been giving Free Speech a bad...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important that every member read this..  The actual Rules will be slightly modified before end of this week..


LOL! USMB mods hide, deletes, edits all non-Greater Douche positive threads.










Well, Titles? A Sample.
This is a great good title. Sparks interest.
*MAGA at work, WTF? As MAGA COVID-19 is killing Americans. CIC Bone Spur is BANNING Tiktok.*

Reword in USMB boring way.
*As MAGA COVID-19 is killing Americans. DrumpF is BANNING Tiktok.*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## flacaltenn

Baz Ares said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New "Clean Start" Policy on Creating Threads
> 
> 
> We always HAVE been a Discussion board.  We've always focused almost solely on getting thread topics to be discussed and not on arbitrary content issues.. STILL completely committed to the Free Speech thing.. But lately, the thread titles and Opening Posts have been giving Free Speech a bad...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important that every member read this..  The actual Rules will be slightly modified before end of this week..
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! USMB mods hide, deletes, edits all non-Greater Douche positive threads.
> 
> View attachment 371707
> 
> 
> View attachment 371711
Click to expand...


You barely make sense..  Nice work.., I'll put you down as "concerned objector" to asking for less snark and MORE topical content..  There's always Badlands if you cant handle it..  Or maybe we'll just put a "Greater Douche" forum down there JUST FOR YOU....


----------

